# Temp drop pre-whelp



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

So I've known for years that a females temperature will drop prior to whelping. In my experience once it goes below 99, pups are due within 24 hours. For my girls that seems to be more like within the next 12.

But does anyone know WHY the temperature drops? Someone asked me that yesterday and I realized I have no idea. They suggested maybe it's almost like a case of shock, although the dog isn't showing any outward symptoms.

Can't find a website about it either, so does anyone know why the temperature drops so low, then goes back up, just prior to whelping?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadi when I was waiting for Addie to whelp, I found this website.


http://www.labbies.com

Here is what they say about the temp drop.


"Late in the pregnancy, prostaglandin concentrations begin to increase. This hormone is believed to restrict the blood flow to the corpus luteum resulting in its degeneration. About 24 to 48 hours prior to whelping, the temperature of most bitches will drop to below 99oF (normal body temperature is about 101.8oF) and remain below 99oF. This drop in temperature is caused by a sudden decrease in serum progesterone concentrations caused from loss of the corpus luteum, which secretes this hormone. This drop in serum progesterone induces an increase in the pituitary hormone prolactin, which in addition to initiating the secretion of milk also has specific effects on maternal behavior. As a result of increased prolactin, panting, restlessness, and intense nesting (digging, scratching, and tearing at blankets, etc. to create a place to whelp) are behaviors that will coincide with the bitches' temperature drop. Additionally, the bitch may vomit and/or refuse all food at this point. Uterine contractions may be noted, but they are usually asynchronous and mild."


----------

